# Diablo 3 UK-Version - wo bestellen?



## Shaxul (4. Mai 2012)

Würde mir gerne die englische Version vorbestellen. Erstens, weil meistens günstiger und zweitens, weil ich's lieber im O-Ton spielen will.
Bei amazon.co.uk kann man allerdings nur mit Kreditkarte bezahlen (zumindest war das bei mir die einzige Option).

Weiß jemand einen zuverlässigen Online-Shop, der die UK-Version nach Deutschland verschifft? Optimalerweise natürlich mti paypal-Option.

Danke schonmal


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (4. Mai 2012)

es gibt keine DE oder UK version, es gibt einfach nur Diablo 3. jeder kann die sprache auf jede andere umstellen


----------



## myadictivo (5. Mai 2012)

okaysoft.de hat englische und US versionen. aber wenns wirklich multilingual ist, hat´s sich ja erledigt


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (6. Mai 2012)

Kannst Du wie bei WoW, einfach per Optionen umstellen... uncut und cut gibt es btw auch nicht ^^


----------

